# Education eligibility for Blue Card



## abapmks (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello Members,

Currently I am in Germany with job seeker visa and have done bachelor in Electronics & TeleComm Engg .

I am looking for job here in IT with 9 yrs of exp in SAP.
My concern is that " Am I eligible for Blue Card visa" ? Please guide me to verify.

Thanks in advance.
Regards,
Mahesh


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

u got d job or searching ?


----------



## abapmks (Jul 26, 2016)

Still I am searching for it.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

as i know, when u get job that time companies will provide offer letter n also required doc for applying for visa, then u can apply shanghai or blue card visa.

getting job only more challenging.

my friend also got like this only, companie provided all required doc


----------



## abapmks (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok. Thanks Pravin..


----------

